# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  С 2014 года в России хотят ввести «электронный учебник» вместо обычных учебников.

## Dionis123

Здравствуйте,
на днях прочитал статейку про новинку от РосНано - http://4pda.ru/2011/09/13/46729/
какие мнения по этому поводу? Как вы считаете, что лучше из предлагаемых в России бюджетных читалок? за примерно такую цену сейчас на рынке доступен Pocketbook 903, а PlasticLogic от чубайса выйдет только к 2014 году, и он расчитан, насколько я понял, для школьников т.е. в нем не будет таких примочек как WiFi или USB.
Pocketbook уже порядочно на российском рынке. Есть ли владельцы? Слышал, на этой модели нет сенсорного экрана.

PlasticLogic обладает ударостойким экраном, (вот на какие нанотехнологии ушло уже 700 млрд рублей, хотя, как я понял, этот гибкий экран - не наша разработка, а РосНано только осуществляет сборку. Вопрос, куда же идут деньги налогоплательщиков?) , у покетбука простой стеклянный экран, ну для учащихся 1-6 класса небьющийся нанотехнологичный экран это здорово, только в любом случае дети найдут способ его поломать, тем более если это бесплатный подарок от Минобразования.

Пример ударостойкости 
YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J_-3...layer_embedded


В любом случае спрошу, что по вашему мнению лучше ? Короче, обсуждаем. Владельцам читалок Добро Пожаловать

----------


## Cheechako

РосНано только *собирается* начать сборку :D
*Чёрно-белое* устройство с незаменяемыми учебниками _от Фурсенки_ по цене нетбука представляется полностью *****ской не очень заманчивой затеей.

----------


## сантехник

Дороговато за такую игрушку. И имхо похоже на китайское изделие под отечественным брендом.

----------


## ZonticK

опять денег наворуют и скажут что не вышла задумка

----------


## Smile-smaile

> РосНано только *собирается* начать сборку :D
> *Чёрно-белое* устройство с незаменяемыми учебниками _от Фурсенки_ по цене нетбука представляется полностью *****ской не очень заманчивой затеей.


А я за введение электронных учебников, но не резкого перехода на планшетники (сейчас вроде всю Думу на них посадили), а за плавное, т.е. с самого начала совмещать, а потом уже и полностью переходить...
Ну это необходимо делать... Во всем мире уже так. отставать нельзя)))

----------


## Smile-smaile

Хотя, знаете, я думаю, что с появлением Фонда Сколкова у нас сейчас  активно будут внедряться всяческие новинки. и это здорово, что разработки свои собственные сейчас ведутся и в России. Согласны? А то что-то мы совсем позабыли о том, какие великие умы у нас живут))))

----------


## Cheechako

> ...с появлением Фонда Сколкова у нас сейчас  активно будут внедряться всяческие новинки...


Угу. Жаль только, что в корпорации "РосПил" востребованы очень специфические "умы" - 



> "Русский алкоголь" открыл под Новосибирском ликероводочный завод за $34,5 млн..."...здесь одна из самых скоростных в мире линий производства водки - 24 тысячи бутылок в час. В следующем году планируем произвести на заводе шесть-семь миллионов декалитров водки. К 2010 году мы планируем расширить производство до выпуска 15 миллионов декалитров крепкого алкоголя в год", - сказал первый заместитель гендиректора компании Владимир Иванов.


 Для справки - речь идёт _наномодернизации_ в одном из "Технопарков", которые были/есть предшественниками Сколково. При наличии реальной заинтересованности в получении результатов деньги надо вкладывать не в строительство коттеджей в чистом поле рядышком с Москвой, а в _существующие_ (пока что) научные центры, в которых есть образовательные и научные учреждения, производственная база, квалифицированные кадры - вроде новосибирского Академгородка.
 "Елитный посёлок еффективных манагёров" - оно, конечно, звучит красиво, только выход нулевой будет (если не считать наполнения карманоы у лично заинтересованных).
Как оно там объяснялась авария с "Фобос-Грунт" - _"микросхемы не той системы попались"_ :drinks:

----------


## aabbam

Это здорово. Электронные книги удобнее же.

----------


## Smile-smaile

> Угу. Жаль только, что в корпорации "РосПил" востребованы очень специфические "умы" - 
>  Для справки - речь идёт _наномодернизации_ в одном из "Технопарков", которые были/есть предшественниками Сколково. При наличии реальной заинтересованности в получении результатов деньги надо вкладывать не в строительство коттеджей в чистом поле рядышком с Москвой, а в _существующие_ (пока что) научные центры, в которых есть образовательные и научные учреждения, производственная база, квалифицированные кадры - вроде новосибирского Академгородка.
>  "Елитный посёлок еффективных манагёров" - оно, конечно, звучит красиво, только выход нулевой будет (если не считать наполнения карманоы у лично заинтересованных).
> Как оно там объяснялась авария с "Фобос-Грунт" - _"микросхемы не той системы попались"_ :drinks:


Это Ваше мнение, которое, впрочем, как и мое, имеет право на существование. Но я считаю, что лучше создать одно новое весомое и перспективное, чем реабилитировать 100500 всего старого и не очень эффективного!
Кроме того, Сколково сотрудничает со многими наукоградами и НИИ, это если Вы не в курсе дела(((

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Сколково сотрудничает со многими наукоградами и НИИ, это если Вы не в курсе дела(((


Имеючи к оным самое непосредственное отношение, обладаю достаточным - и, увы, весьма печальным - представлением об формах такого сотрудничества :mad:
Строительство на пустом месте нового и перспективного требует не только значительного времени, но и заинтересованных в этом людей (никакие указы самых президентистых президентов не способны создать ни *научную школу*, ни технологический центр; столь излюбленная ныне для наших нанотехнологов _Silicon Valley_ появилась отнюдь не благодаря мудрым решениям _вперёдсмотрящих_), не говоря уже о том, что новые технологии часто оказываются фактически побочным результатом фундаментальных исследований - достаточно вспомнить жидкие кристаллы, совсем недавно бывшие для обывателей абсолютно абстрактным понятием, не сулившим высоких надоев/урожаев :yes:  ; томографы (незначительная модификация детекторов и программных алгоритмов, используемых в ядерной физике); сотовая связь (адаптированные для _сельской местности_ распределённые системы сбора и обработки информации) etc.
_Скольковам_ предполагает абсолютно нереальную картину, когда десяток собравшихся умников почешут затылок и изобретут _с потолка_ нечто совершенно новое-и-изумительно-полезное - в истории человечества вспомнить подобные примеры более чем затруднительно.

----------


## Smile-smaile

> Имеючи к оным самое непосредственное отношение, обладаю достаточным - и, увы, весьма печальным - представлением об формах такого сотрудничества :mad:
> Строительство на пустом месте нового и перспективного требует не только значительного времени, но и заинтересованных в этом людей (никакие указы самых президентистых президентов не способны создать ни *научную школу*, ни технологический центр; столь излюбленная ныне для наших нанотехнологов _Silicon Valley_ появилась отнюдь не благодаря мудрым решениям _вперёдсмотрящих_), не говоря уже о том, что новые технологии часто оказываются фактически побочным результатом фундаментальных исследований - достаточно вспомнить жидкие кристаллы, совсем недавно бывшие для обывателей абсолютно абстрактным понятием, не сулившим высоких надоев/урожаев :yes:  ; томографы (незначительная модификация детекторов и программных алгоритмов, используемых в ядерной физике); сотовая связь (адаптированные для _сельской местности_ распределённые системы сбора и обработки информации) etc.
> _Скольковам_ предполагает абсолютно нереальную картину, когда десяток собравшихся умников почешут затылок и изобретут _с потолка_ нечто совершенно новое-и-изумительно-полезное - в истории человечества вспомнить подобные примеры более чем затруднительно.


Модификация и улучшения - это и есть инновация по мнению Сколкова. Но речь не только об этом. Например, давайте возьмем медицину? Вы считаете, что изобретение препаратов от старения, СПИДА, Рака - это "соберутся ученые, почешат репуИ?"... Я не согласна с вами. Сколково - это надежда для многих больных людей, а также для самих ученых, для которых до Сколково ничего не делалось. Посмотрите на это с этой позиции.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...изобретение препаратов от старения, СПИДА, Рака...Сколково - это надежда для многих больных людей, а также для самих ученых, для которых до Сколково ничего не делалось. Посмотрите на это с этой позиции.


Я смотрю с той позиции, что Сколково - это не для реально работающих учёных/врачей/etc (как и их пациентов), их там никто не ждёт, и ничего они не получат: "Сколково...этот район уже известен статусным и даже модным жильем...граничит с лесным массивом Баковского лесопарка и *жилыми комплексами элитной недвижимости*." /
"ЖК СКОЛКОВО ПАРК – ДОМ-МЕЧТА..Жилье в Сколково – это ультрасовременные здания...Купив квартиру в Жилом комплексе Сколково Парк, Вы приобретаете *качество проживания на столь же высоком уровне, как в центре столицы, и в то же время получаете атрибуты загородной жизни*...озеленение внутренних и прилегающих территорий по проекту дизайнеров известного английского бюро «H.E.D.»..."  и т.д.
Строится очередной "элитный райончик" для детишек "эффективных манагёров", потому как на Рублёвке места маловато, какая наука/разработки/инновации - об этом и речи-то не идёт :(
*Уже есть* дивный пример "инноваций" - "Дорога в Сколково"
"Построить очень хорошую дорогу в Китае стоит 5 млн долларов за километр, в США и Европе - 7-8 млн долларов. В России до недавнего времени плохие дороги строились в пределах 30 млн долларов за километр,...за дорогу на Сколково из наших карманов изъяли по 200 (!!!) млн долларов за 5 километров. Специалисты подсчитали, что выложить эту дорогу золотыми слитками вышло бы гораздо дешевле..." - и всё это чудо рассыпалось за считанные месяцы.

Впрочем, разговор начался с чуда от Чубайса - чёрно-белого book reader'а по цене нормального ноутбука: не дороговато будет? Недурственная иллюстрация нано-инноваций...

----------


## krasov

Да никто ничего не введет денех нету.

----------


## FedorScaVo

Было бы прекрасно, помню какие у нас рюкзаки в школе были...тяжелые,что убить можно ими было)

----------


## ТатьянаСергеев

точно, замечено, хорошая игрушка!.

----------


## alexmannsonn

> Здравствуйте,
> на днях прочитал статейку про новинку от РосНано - http://4pda.ru/2011/09/13/46729/
> какие мнения по этому поводу? Как вы считаете, что лучше из предлагаемых в России бюджетных читалок? за примерно такую цену сейчас на рынке доступен Pocketbook 903, а PlasticLogic от чубайса выйдет только к 2014 году, и он расчитан, насколько я понял, для школьников т.е. в нем не будет таких примочек как WiFi или USB.
> Pocketbook уже порядочно на российском рынке. Есть ли владельцы? Слышал, на этой модели нет сенсорного экрана.
> 
> PlasticLogic обладает ударостойким экраном, (вот на какие нанотехнологии ушло уже 700 млрд рублей, хотя, как я понял, этот гибкий экран - не наша разработка, а РосНано только осуществляет сборку. Вопрос, куда же идут деньги налогоплательщиков?) , у покетбука простой стеклянный экран, ну для учащихся 1-6 класса небьющийся нанотехнологичный экран это здорово, только в любом случае дети найдут способ его поломать, тем более если это бесплатный подарок от Минобразования.
> 
> Пример ударостойкости 
> YouTube
> ...


Не, ну дибилы, чё.

----------

